# NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. August 2010)

*NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]


----------



## 1337 (8. August 2010)

*NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Eine Version mit geschlossenem Seitenteil, mit oder ohne Sichtfenster, und das Ding wird gekauft.


----------



## Julianus2008 (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Ich hol mir auch den NZXT Phantom, weis aber noch nicht, ob in weiß oder schwarz...Außerdem hole ich mir noch die Sleeves dazu, ich habe nämlich keine Lust, die selber zu machen.


----------



## Manny G. (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Zu recht das Teil sieht schon ziemlich cool aus.


----------



## hohecker (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Das Teil in Weiss sieht doch nur geil aus...


----------



## Tripleh84 (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Also ich hab mir es in Weiß schon vorbestellt. Was mich nervt ist, das kein Seitenfenster drinne ist. Das werd ich mir wohl selber bauen müssen.


----------



## guna7 (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Da ist ja eines häßlicher als das andere. Und Fronttüre geht schon mal gar nicht!


----------



## Tripleh84 (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*



guna7 schrieb:


> Da ist ja eines häßlicher als das andere. Und Fronttüre geht schon mal gar nicht!



Geschmackssache, ich denke du stehst auf die Schlichten Edel Metall gehäuse. Richtig? zb. wie die Lian Li dinger gell?? 

P.S. Süßer Kater


----------



## Cartier (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

wie gut das Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind


----------



## guna7 (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Geschmackssache, ich denke du stehst auf die Schlichten Edel Metall gehäuse. Richtig? zb. wie die Lian Li dinger gell??
> 
> P.S. Süßer Kater


Du hast recht, ich steh auf die schlichten Gehäuse. Aber wie gut, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind, sonst gäbs ja nur ein Gehäuse.

P.S. Danke. Ist aber schon ein recht altes Exemplar.


----------



## dungeon192 (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Geiles Gehäuse


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Phantom schaut schon geil aus nur der Rest ist ddoch echt hässlich !!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

sieht echt hammer aus! zu schade, dass es so wahnsinnig teuer ist!
ist aber definitiv verlockend!


----------



## dirkdiggler (9. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Naja, da geht mein Geschmack wohl komplett an der Norm vorbei.

Das level 10 hat was, aber auch nur als Ausstellungsstück, wäre aber sowieso zu teuer


----------



## BaronSengir (9. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*



dirkdiggler schrieb:


> Naja, da geht mein Geschmack wohl komplett an der Norm vorbei.
> 
> Das level 10 hat was, aber auch nur als Ausstellungsstück, wäre aber sowieso zu teuer


 
Stimmt...das Level 10 sieht wirklich gut aus. Wenn das Gehäuse neben dem Fernseher steht könnten uneingeweihte es für die nächste Playstation Generation halten ^^
Leider zu teuer...


----------



## schrubby67 (9. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Was ist das für ein *Prozessorkühler* ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

ne gute aber noch relativ unbekannte gehäusemarke is Zegamax . Hab selber eins,mit window. Is echt n super teil  könnt euch ja mal n bisschen nach den cases von Zegamx umschauen


----------



## zøtac (10. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*



schrubby67 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein *Prozessorkühler* ?


Das ist ne Wasserkühlung, schaut aus wie nen Billig Set. Die Corsair H50 kanns net sein, die hat nen Single Radi, ich würd auf H70 Tippen


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

die H70 hat auch en Single Radi. Ist was anderes wies aussieht.


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom auf Platz 1: Die meist gesuchten Gehäuse bei Caseking [Anzeige]*

Gut, über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, optisch gefällt mir die asymmetrische Front, bedingt durch die Ausbuchtung an der Front, durchaus.

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, die Fronttür ist aus Kunststoff? Das ist qualitativ dann weniger positiv zu bewerten, zumindest für die Preisklasse.

Zumindest etwas frischer Wind im Gehäusemarkt, mein Fall ist es jedoch insgesamt nicht - zu verspielt.


----------

